# neuer pc gesucht



## Fließendes Blut (22. Oktober 2009)

hiho, ich suche nen neuen pc und da ich nicht so die ahnung habe wären ein paar zusammenstellungen sehr nett

-preis: würde 1000€ ausgeben, kann aber auch ein bischen mehr sein.
-anwendungsbereich: zur zeit möchte ich eig nur war ohne  geruckkel und ohne gelagge zocken können
-Auflösung: ich hab nen ganz normalen bildschirm und da ich nicht groß ahnung hab, weiß ich nicht welche auflösung gut wäre.
-spiele: wie gesagt :war^^
-extras: zusammenbau, windwos 7

mfg


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2009)

Wird sicher die best geeignete Zusammenstellungen in Kürze kommen.

Wegen der Auflösung unter Vista: Rechtsklick auf den Desktop - Anpassen - Anzeige, dann schauen wie Hoch die Auflösung geht. 

Bei XP einfach Rechtsklick aufn Desktop und auf Auflösung klicken und ebenfalls schauen, wie hoch es geht.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (22. Oktober 2009)

1280x1024

also, so weit geht das^^


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2009)

_Wer hatte die Zusammenstellung bestellt? Fließendes Blut , sie waren das? Na dann , bitteschön :-)


CPU : Phenom II 955
Kühler : Arctic Freezer 64 Pro
Festplatte : Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
Gehäuse : Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil : Enermax Modu82+ 525W
Laufwerk : LG GH22NS50
Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P
RAM : 4GB OCZ DDR3 1333Mhz
Grafikkarte : MSI HD5870
Betriebssystem : Windows 7 64bit
Zusammenbau : Zusammenbau

somit wären das dann : 990,02&#8364;

*Gehäuse ist natürlich Geschmackssache.. :-)


------

/Edit : Wenn man jetzt aus der 5870 eine 5850 macht und aus dem Enermax Netzteil ein BeQuiet dann könnte man sogar noch einen 22" Monitor mit reinpacken - aber ich denke dein 19" reicht dir? :-)_


----------



## Fließendes Blut (22. Oktober 2009)

jo reicht mir und danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (22. Oktober 2009)

_Kein Problem , kannst ja gern mal einen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben wenn du ihn dann hast..wäre zumindest sehr nett :-)_


----------



## Fließendes Blut (22. Oktober 2009)

das Mainboard ist erst ab den 28ten verfügbar, heißt das wenn ich jetzt alles bestelle dauert das einfach nur länger bis der pc ankommt oder muss ich einfach noch nen bissi warten bis ich den pc bestelle???


----------



## Klos1 (22. Oktober 2009)

Das ist Jacke wie Hose, würde ich sagen. Am Termin ändert sich nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2009)

Denke mal es kommt sogar früher noch, wenn PC's zusammengebaut werden und verschickt werden sollen.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (22. Oktober 2009)

ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (22. Oktober 2009)

ist da noch software dabei ?? wie z.B. textverarbeitung oder so?? wills nur wissen ^^


----------



## Klos1 (22. Oktober 2009)

Kannst auch das Board nehmen: http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...0&agid=1232

Wäre lieferbar und ist auch sehr gut, falls du nicht warten willst. Nein, keine Software. Aber was spricht gegen Open Office?


----------



## Fließendes Blut (22. Oktober 2009)

noch was: hab Wlan, ist das auch schon eingebaut???


----------



## Klos1 (22. Oktober 2009)

Nö, musst du dir dazu kaufen. Entweder als USB-Stick, Zusatzkarte oder was auch immer.


----------



## xdave78 (22. Oktober 2009)

Naja Leute, da muss ich aber ma sagen für ne native Auflösung von 1280x1024 habt ihr irgendwie das Thema verfehlt wenn ich das mal so sagen darf. Ich meine wenns schon ne 5xxx sein soll würde dafür auch ne 5850 oder gar ne 5770 locker flockig ausreichen um in der Auflösung alles auf Max mit AA und Schnickschnack zu fahren - ich würd gar ne 4870 einbaun...und nu bitte nicht mit "zukunftsträchtig" ankommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zudem sind die 5xxxer Karten kaum verfügbar zZt. Es sein denn der TE will sich nen neuen TFT kaufen...aber davon kann ich nix lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein AoC-Kumpel hat sich für den folgenden PC entschieden, der Junge hat btw auch nur nen 1280er TFt:


Artikel-Nr. Artikel Verfügbarkeit Versandpreis
HV20T575DE Intel Core i5-750 Tray 8192Kb, LGA1156
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
sofort lieferbar 159,70 €

HV1130IUDE Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2, Intel P55, mATX, DDR3, PCI-Express
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
verfügbar ab 28.10.2009 83,46 €

HV30AE64DE Arctic Freezer xtreme Rev 2.0, alle Sockel
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
sofort lieferbar 25,61 €

HV20OZ11DE 4GB Kit OCZ DDR3 PC3-10666 Platinum Low-Voltage CL7
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
sofort lieferbar 86,59 €

HV203CT4DE Cooltek CT-K 2 Midi Tower, ATX, schwarz, ohne Netzteil
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
sofort lieferbar 27,90 €

HVR700XDE Xilence Power 700 Watt / SPS-XP700.(135)R
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
sofort lieferbar 77,23 €

HV1027FSDE XFX RADEON HD 4870 1.0 GB DDR5 PCI-E 2.0
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
sofort lieferbar 116,33 €


Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)
Produktbeschreibung: Samsung SpinPoint F3 Desktop Class HD502HJ - Festplatte - 500 GB - SATA-300
Typ: Festplatte - intern
Formfaktor: 3.5" x 1/3H 
soort lieferbar 40,11€

HV207H2ADE LG GH22NS40/NS30 bare schwarz SATA II
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
sofort lieferbar 29,01 €

HVZPCDE Rechner - Zusammenbau
inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
sofort lieferbar 20,00 €

Summe: 665,94 €

dazu Win7 Home Premium 64bit für 75,95€ (Amazon inkl Vs)

Summe: 741,89€

Office 2007 Home and Student kostet 68,95€


----------



## Fließendes Blut (22. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Nö, musst du dir dazu kaufen. Entweder als USB-Stick, Zusatzkarte oder was auch immer.



ok was ist denn da zu empfehlen?


----------



## Klos1 (22. Oktober 2009)

Er wollte 1000 Euro ausgeben. Das war halt Painschkess Richtlinie.


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2009)

Mal ne Frage.


Da du ja anscheinend neuen PC haben willst, ruckelt es ja in Warhammer.

Vielleicht sind das eher die Ruckler vom W-Lan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (22. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage.
> 
> 
> Da du ja anscheinend neuen PC haben willst, ruckelt es ja in Warhammer.
> ...



ne auf den jetzigen pc läufts ja gar nicht


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2009)

Ja, wie besitzt du denn zurzeit W-Lan über eine Karte denke ich mal oder?

Dann würde ich auch wieder eine nehmen.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (22. Oktober 2009)

jo,aber bräuchte ne neue und würd gern wissen welche da zu empfehelen ist.


----------



## xdave78 (22. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Er wollte 1000 Euro ausgeben. Das war halt Painschkess Richtlinie.


Naja i5 ist aber etwas fixer. Soll ja nur mal ne Anregung zur Vernunft sein^^ die 5xxxer machen ja erst ab 1600er Auflösung wirklich Strecke gut. Zu verschenken hat ja niemand was denk ich.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Oktober 2009)

Da hast du natürlich recht. Keine Ahnung, muss er selbst entscheiden, ob es nun so billig wie möglich sein soll, oder eben die 1000 Euro ausgereizt werden soll, auch wenn das heißt, daß die Grafikkarte sich bei seiner Auflösung nur langweilt.

@Wlan-Adapter: Welcher Stick da nun besonders gut ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Wlan ist eines der wenigen Bereiche, die mich überhaupt nicht interessieren. Ich schwöre auf Kabel, beim zocken.
Generell liest man oft, daß viele Stick am besten arbeiten, wenn sie von der gleichen Firma sind, wie der Router.

Was hast du denn für eine Entfernung zum Router oder AP und wieviel Mauern/Decken sind dazwischen?


----------



## Fließendes Blut (22. Oktober 2009)

sind ca. 3m und mauern und decken sind keine dazwischen


----------



## xdave78 (22. Oktober 2009)

Fließendes schrieb:


> sind ca. 3m und mauern und decken sind keine dazwischen


Naja ich würde ne Karte verbaun - die kosten so um die 25€ - also wenn Du Marke nimmst. AllNet oder so würd ich empfehlen. Ich selber spiele WAR auch mit WLAN und hatte bisher eig nie Probleme auch wenn Kabel natürlich immer zu bevorzugen ist wos geht.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Oktober 2009)

3m? Wieso zum Geier hast du da WLan? Ein Kabel ist viel unproblematischer. WLan kann sehr stark von der Umgebung beeinflusst werden.
Hat dein Router keinen Lan-Anschluss?

Naja, wie dem auch sei. Bei 3m dürfte das alles sehr unproblematisch sein. Bleibt noch die Frage, welche Bandbreite du hast.

Hier z.b. ein Stick, von dem man im allgemeinen nur gutes hört, wenn die Reichweite nicht zu groß sein soll. Aber bei 3m und keiner Mauer kann da eigentlich nichts schief gehen. 

http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cb-Test...AN-1153194.html

hier auch einer, der sehr gut getestet wurde:

http://www.reichelt.de/?ACTION=3;ARTICLE=8...770;PROVID=2378


----------



## Fließendes Blut (22. Oktober 2009)

bandbreite??? wo guck ich das nach?


----------



## Klos1 (22. Oktober 2009)

Naja, dein Internet halt. Hast du DSL 2000, 6000 oder 16000? Sowas weiß man ja normal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ist eigentlich auch egal. Der Hama z.b. reicht auf jeden. Ich würde den Hama kaufen. Wurde sehr gut getestet, scheint leicht zu installieren sein, wenig anfällig für Störungen und hoher Durchsatz.
Kostet halt ein bisschen was.

Hier scheinen sie auch alle sehr zufrieden zu sein mit dem Ding:

http://alatest.de/meinungen/firewall-breit...,72/?sid=263862


----------



## Fließendes Blut (22. Oktober 2009)

sry aber ich hab keine ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2009)

Ist eine W-Lan Karte net besser?


----------



## xdave78 (22. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ist eine W-Lan Karte net besser?


Bei Amazon gibts zB eine von HAMA die kostet 18€ und hat 142 Rezessionen..fast alle mit 5 Sternen. Man muss aber schaun wie es da mit dem 64bit Support aussieht.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Oktober 2009)

Bei 3m würde ich da keinen Gedanken daran verschwenden. Keine Mauer dazwischen und garnichts. Das sind Idealbedingungen. Davon abgesehen ist nicht jede Karte zwangsläufig besser.
Im letzten Test in der C't kamen einige Karten sogar vergleichsweise schlecht weg. Aber wie gesagt, 3m sind ein Witz. Reichweite ist hier eh kein Kriterium. Der Durchsatz muss passen und er sollte wenig störanfällig sein.

Diese beiden Kriterien scheint der Hama laut Test bestens zu erfüllen.


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2009)

Ganz ehrlich, ich würde mich nie trauen mit einem USB Stick im Internet zu zocken ^^

Dann noch son Ding, wenn du das reinsteckst, das du denkst, das es garnicht drinn ist,  nur so rumschlappert und das Internet dauernt unterbricht ^^


----------



## painschkes (23. Oktober 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Soll ja nur mal ne Anregung zur Vernunft sein^^



_Aber dann ein Xilence Power 700W Netzteil einbauen? Autsch :<_


----------



## xdave78 (23. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Aber dann ein Xilence Power 700W Netzteil einbauen? Autsch :<_


Das hab  ich ihm nicht ausgesucht ...aber ein Arbeitskollege von ihm hat ihn wohl überzeugt, dass er das bräuchte. Auszureden hab ichs schon versucht aber iwie wenig erfolgreich. Werd vor der Bestellung eh nochmal im TS mit ihm quatschen. Ich nehme an er will irgendwann in nem Jahr oder so seinen TFT austauschen, er wollte wohl auf Nummer sicher gehen weil man ja nich weiss was bis dahin für Grafikkarten rauskommen. Hab ja auch nicht gesagt dass die Zusammenstellung von mir ist. Musst Dich ja nicht gleich persönlich angegriffen fühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Btw. ist der Unterschied bei der PSU n paar Euro...bei der Grafikkarte mal schnell 100-200€. Wie gesagt 1280x1024...

Zu dem WLAN: klos sicher isses bei 3m fast egal. Aber wenn man nen Stick/ ne Karte hat die dauernd DCs weil sie so Sch**** ist, dann ist natürlich Kismet ^^


----------



## Klos1 (23. Oktober 2009)

Naja, dann soll er sich ein Billignetzteil kaufen und sich dann die teure neue Hardware hinhängen. Ist ja nicht meine. Ein 500 Watt Qualitätsnetzteil reicht vollkommen, für einen Highend-Rechner, wie der von Painschkess. Sogar mit weniger kommt man aus, aber bisschen Luft nach oben schadet ja auch nicht.

Zum Adapter: Klar ist es scheiße, wenn man dauernd Disco hat. Aber der Hama-Stick ist ja jetzt kein Billigprodukt, sondern genau das Gegenteil. Und er scheint sehr störungsunanfällig zu sein, laut Test.
Von daher sollte es auch keine Disco geben. Ein Billigstick wäre jetzt eher was für ca. 5-10 Euro.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (23. Oktober 2009)

hiho

also bin auch nicht so für usb-stick, deshalb wollt ich eig nur wissen welche Wlan-Karte da zu empfehlen ist.

mfg

edith: ich mach mal thread auf, das ich ne neue Wlan-Karte suche


----------



## Fließendes Blut (27. Oktober 2009)

hiho, ich nochmal. bin nochmal die einzelteile von painschkes durchgegangen und hab bei der grafikkarte auf den link geklickt und dann gemerkt das das bei hardwereversand nich zur grafikkarte sondern auch zu den 4gb ram führt (der link dazu ist genau dadrüber), jetzt hab ich die grafikkarte nicht bei hardwereversand gefunden und es wäre nett wenn mir wer den link dazu gibt, danke

mfg


----------



## Animalm4st3r (27. Oktober 2009)

Ka welche er verbaut hatte:
HIS HD 5870
HIS HD 5870


----------



## Fließendes Blut (5. November 2009)

hiho, pc ist noch nicht da aber hab noch eine frage: was ist mit den treibern??? sind die schon drinn?? oder muss ich die selbst installieren? wenn ja, wo find ich die?

mfg


----------



## Klos1 (5. November 2009)

Die Treiber befinden sich auf der dem Mainboard beigelegten CD, bzw. man kann sich die aktuellsten Versionen von der Homepage des Mainboardherstellers saugen.
Treiber für Grafikkarten findet man auch online die jeweils aktuellsten Versionen.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (6. November 2009)

auf der cd ist/sind nur der/die treiber für das mainboard oder auch für grafikkarten?

mfg

edith: und wie lange dauert den eine installation von einem treiber?


----------



## Shefanix (6. November 2009)

Bei dir Grafikkarte ist eine eigene CD bei, ich würde aber auf jedenfall einen aus dem Internet nehmen, da die von der CD veraltet sind.

Edit: Die Installation dauert maximal 5 Minuten, wenn überhaupt :>


----------



## Fließendes Blut (6. November 2009)

ok danke.

ich nehm dann mal an, das die treiber die bei der cd, die dem mainboard beigelegt wurde, auch veraltet sind oder?


----------



## Shefanix (6. November 2009)

Könnte durchaus sein, obwohl es beim Mainboard meiner Meinung nach nicht so schlimm ist wie bei der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (6. November 2009)

ok, ich hoffe mal das nu die letzte frage^^ : also gibts noch mehr teile im pc die treiber brauchen? außer mainboard und grafikkarte?


----------



## Shefanix (6. November 2009)

Ich weiss grad nicht was du alles bestellt hast, aber falls du dir eine zusätzliche Soundkarte gekauft hast benötigt die einen Treiber. Oder halt irgendwelche Erweiterungskarten. Manche Tastaturen und Mäuse benötigen auch welche.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (6. November 2009)

also hab das bestellt was auf seite 1 von painschkes gepostet wurde vllt hilft das ja, maus tastatur und so hab ich schon also die brauchen hoffentliche keine xD

nebenbei, was machen die treiber eigetlich im pc? wofür sind die gut?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (6. November 2009)

Wenn ich richtig gesehen hab hat er Win 7 bestellt, das hat doch für ziemlich alles Treiber mit dabei. Aber so sachen wie W-Lan-Karte/Stick, besonderer Tastaturen/Mäuse brauchen im normal fall noch treiber


----------



## Fließendes Blut (6. November 2009)

wichtig für mich wäre nur noch : wie erkenne ich das ein pc teil einen neuen treiber braucht?? 

mfg


----------



## Animalm4st3r (6. November 2009)

Windows wird es dir mitteilen wenn ein Treiber fehlt und wenn du mit einem Installierten Treiber probleme hast zum beispiel das du Grafikfehler hast solltest du nen neuen Treiber probieren


----------



## Fließendes Blut (26. November 2009)

hiho, also pc ist schon seit 3 wochen bestellt und er ist nicht gekommen, also hab ich mal ne mail geschrieben und die antworteten das die keinen liefertermien nennen können weil die graikkarte noch nicht vorhanden ist, hmm ok aber ich hab keine lust jetzt noch 2 monate zu warten, und ich weiß nicht was ich nu machen soll...


----------



## Yaggoth (26. November 2009)

Ist doch ganz klar, entweder du übst dich in Geduld und wartest bis die Graka verfügbar ist, oder du nimmst eine schwächere der alten Generation, welche evtl. sofort verfügbar ist...

Was du nun willst, kann dir hier keiner sagen.


----------



## Klos1 (26. November 2009)

Wart halt noch ein paar Wochen, bevor du jetzt ne alte Karte nimmst.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (3. Januar 2010)

so also der pc ist da und er funktioniert echt super ist schnell, warhammer läuft sehr flüssig, auch in den scenarien gibts keine probleme und win 7 ist mal echt klasse, meiner meinung nach^^

mfg

Fließendes Blut

WAAAGH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

